# ترنيمة أمي ياعدرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2009)

هتعجبكم ..خااااااااااااااالص ..والترنيمة بالتوزيع الاصلي مسجلها في البيت ...بس كولاتي عالي أوي

http://www.4shared.com/file/106214660/d5345b1/omy_ya_3adra-2.html

دي غير الاولنية ..اللي عملتها أنا
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

_شكرا كتيييير فادى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتيييير فادى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



مرسي لمرورك ..توني ..بس أنت معملتش داون لود للترنيمة
​


----------



## lovely dove (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*


مرسي يافادي علي الترنيمة 
اكيد هتبقي حلوة زي اللي عملها 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي يافادي علي الترنيمة
> اكيد هتبقي حلوة زي اللي عملها
> جاري التحميل
> ربنا يعوضك
> ​


العفو ميمي ..وبجد الترنيمة هي اللي حلوة  ...ومرسي لزوقك كتتير ..
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

مشكور يا باشا
الرب يباركك


----------



## totty (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

*ميرسى ليك كتير

ربنا يعوووضك*​


----------



## ماريتا (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

_جميلة اووووووووووى يا فادى بجد اداء تحفة_
_ربنا يباركك يا قمر_​


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

*احساسك جميل يا فادي في الاداء *
*والترنيمه فعلا رائعه وانت صوتك جميل *
*ربنا يبارك في موهبتك *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



كليمو قال:


> مشكور يا باشا
> الرب يباركك



مرسي كليم ..ونورت الموضوع
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



totty قال:


> *ميرسى ليك كتير
> 
> ربنا يعوووضك*​



مرسي توتي ..نورتيني يا قمر
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



mero_engel قال:


> *احساسك جميل يا فادي في الاداء *
> *والترنيمه فعلا رائعه وانت صوتك جميل *
> *ربنا يبارك في موهبتك *​



مرسي ميرو ..بس مش قوي ..كدا ده كتتتتتير عليا الترنيمة حلوة ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



ماريتا قال:


> _جميلة اووووووووووى يا فادى بجد اداء تحفة_
> _ربنا يباركك يا قمر_​


مرسي ماريتا علي زوقك ..ورأيك يحترمك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

*جميييييييييييلة يا فادي
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
وتعيش وترنملنا​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميييييييييييلة يا فادي
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك
> وتعيش وترنملنا​*



مرسي ياروكا ..وتعيشي وتسمعي​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

_ميرسي يا فادي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ويستخدمك اكتر واكتر لجذب الكثيرين إليه
​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

*اللة يا فادي 

روووووووووعة بجد 

بجد صوتك واحساسك يجنن

ربنا يبارك في حياتك
​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



abanoup makram قال:


> _ميرسي يا فادي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ويستخدمك اكتر واكتر لجذب الكثيرين إليه
> ​_



مرسي أبنوب ..وربنا يباركك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يا فادي
> 
> روووووووووعة بجد
> 
> ...



مرسي يارجعا ...وربنا يبارك حياتك أنتي ...
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

*صوتك وادئك حلوى جدا امنا العذراء تكون معك وتباركك وتذيد  موهبتك وتستخدمها  لمجد اسمه القدوس الله يا فادى بجد 
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



please be clear قال:


> *صوتك وادئك حلوى جدا امنا العذراء تكون معك وتباركك وتذيد  موهبتك وتستخدمها  لمجد اسمه القدوس الله يا فادى بجد
> *​



مرسي أوي علي الصلوة الحلوة..دي 
​


----------



## john2 (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

[





> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > مشكور يا باشا
> ...


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



john2 قال:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ayman adwar (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

شكرا كتيييير فادى
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



ayman adwar قال:


> شكرا كتيييير فادى
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك



مرسي يا أيمن نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

الترنيمة أتحملت 70 مرة مش معقول؟؟
​


----------



## fredy2010 (14 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

جاري التحميل ومتاكد انها هتبقا جميله

ميرسي ليك يا فادي


----------



## music_jojo (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

شكرااااااااا ربنا يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



fredy2010 قال:


> جاري التحميل ومتاكد انها هتبقا جميله
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا فادي



مرسي ليك أنت يا باشا..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



music_jojo قال:


> شكرااااااااا ربنا يباركك



العفو يا ست الكل نورتي الموضوع..
​


----------



## المجدلية (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا فادى 
بجد الترنيمه وصوتك وادائك كله روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه +++ فى نتظار المزيد باذن المسيح +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



المجدلية قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا فادى
> بجد الترنيمه وصوتك وادائك كله روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه +++ فى نتظار المزيد باذن المسيح +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي ليكي يا رووووووعة أنتي الترنيمة بصراحة حلوة ..بس الترنيمة ..ونشكر ربنا أنه خلاني أقديها حلو
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

ميررررسى على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



kokoman قال:


> ميررررسى على الترنيمه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



العفو كوكو ..ليك وحشه
​


----------



## مريم12 (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

جميلة جدا يا فادى و صوتك رائع
ميررررررررررسى على الترنيمة 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

ميررررررررررسى وربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



مريم12 قال:


> جميلة جدا يا فادى و صوتك رائع
> ميررررررررررسى على الترنيمة
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​



مرسي يا مرمورة ..أوي ..ومرسي علي التشجيع الجامد ده
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



الرب يعنى قال:


> ميررررررررررسى وربنا يباركك:love_letter_send:



مرسي ليكي ..نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*

*ربنا يبركك ويحميك​**اختك الرب يعنى*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أمي ياعذرا .أدائ المتواضع..من الاستوديو علي هنا 2009 ..هتعجبكم خااااااااااااااااالص ..*



الرب يعنى قال:


> *ربنا يبركك ويحميك​*
> *اختك الرب يعنى*



thanks
​


----------



## بيبو 3 (7 يوليو 2009)

*شكراً علي الترنيمة الجميلة دي *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (7 يوليو 2009)

بيبو 3 قال:


> *شكراً علي الترنيمة الجميلة دي *​




مرسي بيبو نورت الموضوع ..
​


----------



## ayman adwar (9 يوليو 2009)

احساسك جميل يا فادي في الاداء 
والترنيمه فعلا رائعه وانت صوتك جميل 
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 يوليو 2009)

ayman adwar قال:


> احساسك جميل يا فادي في الاداء
> والترنيمه فعلا رائعه وانت صوتك جميل
> ربنا يبارك في موهبتك



ربنا يخليك يا أيمن ..صلي لأجلي
​


----------



## megaman (10 يوليو 2009)

ترنيمة جميلة فعلا يا فادى...
صوتك رائع جدا وربنا يباركك دايما...
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم.


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 يوليو 2009)

megaman قال:


> ترنيمة جميلة فعلا يا فادى...
> صوتك رائع جدا وربنا يباركك دايما...
> أذكرونى فى صلواتكم.




مرسي ليك يا ميجا ..ونورت الموضوع
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2009)

_[aشكرااا وجارى التحميل الرب معاكم_


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _[aشكرااا وجارى التحميل الرب معاكم_



مرسي نهيسي ومنتظر رأيك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 يوليو 2009)

أيه رأيكم في التسجيل عايز أعرف حلو ولا وحش
​


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يوليو 2009)

*جامدة جداااااااااا واحساسك عالى اوى بس حاول تظبط العورب وتمشى مع الرتم (خاصتا فى القرار)بس هى رائعة بجددددددددددددددد وسورى لو ضايقت حضرتك ​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يوليو 2009)

naro_lovely قال:


> *جامدة جداااااااااا واحساسك عالى اوى بس حاول تظبط العورب وتمشى مع الرتم (خاصتا فى القرار)بس هى رائعة بجددددددددددددددد وسورى لو ضايقت حضرتك ​*


ليه بس بتقولي كدا ..دا أنا مبسوط جداً ..لأنك الوحيدة اللي قالت حاجة فادتني عمتاً التسجيل ده في البيت عندي بس بنفس جودة الاستوديو ...بس تفرق طبعاً 
​


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)

جميل يا فادى 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> جميل يا فادى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك
> ​


أتأخرت ليه ...ها ...
ههههههههه مرسي يا باشا علي مرورك
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يوليو 2009)

*الترنيمة كتير جمييلة
صوتك جمييل
واحساسك رائع
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الترنيمة كتير جمييلة
> صوتك جمييل
> واحساسك رائع
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك​*


مرسي سندريلا علي مرورك الجميل ..ده وأتمني تشركي في كل مواضيعي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أغسطس 2009)

ها هل من مزيد ...
​


----------



## izak (1 أغسطس 2009)

[جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا افضل قول انا حلو ان اكويس ها (((ربنا ينمي موهبتك دي وقريب جدا نسمعلك البوم متميز زيك كده .. وانت كويس انك اخترت توزيع لاستاذي عمانوئيل سعد ودا مزود الترنيمة جمال وابداع )))
مستني منك كل جديد وجميل
izak


----------



## ayman adwar (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كتيييير فادى
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أغسطس 2009)

izak قال:


> [جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا افضل قول انا حلو ان اكويس ها (((ربنا ينمي موهبتك دي وقريب جدا نسمعلك البوم متميز زيك كده .. وانت كويس انك اخترت توزيع لاستاذي عمانوئيل سعد ودا مزود الترنيمة جمال وابداع )))
> مستني منك كل جديد وجميل
> izak



بالنسبة لألبوم ليا دي صعبة في الوقت الحالي ...أنا أكيد نفسي أعمل ألبوم بس في وقتنا الحاضر صعب جداً جداً ..خليني في الموسيقي الجاهزة والتسجيل في البيت أحسن ...مرسي ليك كتتتير  يا إيزاك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أغسطس 2009)

ayman adwar قال:


> شكرا كتيييير فادى
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك



يا منورني ..ربنا يخليك يا أيمن ومرسي علي مشاركتك الجميلة
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (7 أغسطس 2009)

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أغسطس 2009)

مرسي بجد ياجماعة تشجيع حلو..
​


----------



## mina alfy (11 أغسطس 2009)

الترنيمة حلوة قوى بس عاوز اعرف انت بتسجل اذاى فى البيت نوع المايك يعنى والبرنامج اللى بتمكسج علية علشان انا بحب اسجل كدة ومش عارف وعندنا فى الكنيسة بتحب ترنم وصةتها هلو فممكن تساعدنا وتقولنا الحجات دى وشكراً ليك


----------



## mina alfy (11 أغسطس 2009)

الترنيمة حلوة قوى بس عاوز اعرف انت بتسجل اذاى فى البيت نوع المايك يعنى والبرنامج اللى بتمكسج علية علشان انا بحب اسجل كدة ومش عارف وعندنا فى الكنيسة ناس بتحب ترنم وصوتها هلو فممكن تساعدنا وتقولنا الحجات دى وشكراً ليك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أغسطس 2009)

mina alfy قال:


> الترنيمة حلوة قوى بس عاوز اعرف انت بتسجل اذاى فى البيت نوع المايك يعنى والبرنامج اللى بتمكسج علية علشان انا بحب اسجل كدة ومش عارف وعندنا فى الكنيسة ناس بتحب ترنم وصوتها هلو فممكن تساعدنا وتقولنا الحجات دى وشكراً ليك



مرسي يا مينا علي مشاركتك ..

بص أنا بسجل بمايك عادي اللي هوا بتاع الهيد فون 
والميكساج علي برنامج نويندو 3 
بس اللي بيطلع الشغل حلو أنك المكساج بتاعة حلو شوية ..
أتمني أكون أفدتك وأنا تحت أمرك في أي حاجة ..


----------



## mina alfy (12 أغسطس 2009)

متشكر جداً  fady_temon  
 بجد انا استفدت وشكراً وبجد انا عجبتنى ترانيمك قوى ربنا معاك وتعملنا شريط قريب


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أغسطس 2009)

mina alfy قال:


> متشكر جداً  fady_temon
> بجد انا استفدت وشكراً وبجد انا عجبتنى ترانيمك قوى ربنا معاك وتعملنا شريط قريب



العفو يا مينا وأنا تحت أمرك..
​


----------



## emlt (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشا
الرب يباركك


----------



## jesus Knight (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك و مشكور


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 سبتمبر 2009)

emlt قال:


> مشكور يا باشا
> الرب يباركك



مرسي يا باشا ونورت الموضوع ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 سبتمبر 2009)

jesus knight قال:


> الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك و مشكور



مرسي يا باشا ونورت الموضوع ..
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد جميلة جدااااااااا فادى
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة 
وصوتك الرااااااااائع​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> بجد جميلة جدااااااااا فادى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة
> وصوتك الرااااااااائع​



مرسي يا قمر ..علي الكلام الحلو ..
ونورتي الموضوع ..
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*جارى اتحميل يافندم​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *جارى اتحميل يافندم​*



ومالها كبيرة كدا ..أنا مستني ردك يا عم
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 مارس 2010)

بقالي كتتتير مستني ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أغسطس 2010)

بقالي أربع شهور مستني رايك علي الترنيمة ....كدا برده
​


----------



## nermeen1 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جميلة جدا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 أغسطس 2010)

nermeen1 قال:


> جميلة جدا


ميرسي لمرورك يا ست الكل ..نورتي الموضوع يا نرمين
​


----------



## رومانى صبحى (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

رومانى صبحى قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور


العفو يا روماني نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

ترنيمه في غايه الروعه
وصوتك بسم الصليب عليك 
جميل وهادي
ربنا يبارك في كل عمل بتعمله
ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ترنيمه في غايه الروعه
> وصوتك بسم الصليب عليك
> جميل وهادي
> ربنا يبارك في كل عمل بتعمله
> ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس​


وأنا بأمانة مستهلش حاجة ..بأمانة سدقيني ..
​


----------

